# Missing Sophie



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Missing you and thinking about you a lot today, Sophie-dophie-doo. I know you were watching out for the boys this morning. Thank you. Love you, sweet girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Some days they are closer to our hearts and minds.
Hugs to you as you miss your sophie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I can imagine with the house empty, you must miss her even more. Hugs to you...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending hugs.
I know how you feel.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sending hugs to you too.... I know also how you feel.... try to enjoy her brighter memories today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending lots of love and hugs Steph! We called our golden Sophie-Sophie Dophie too! My heart aches for you.. I know how hard it is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry you are missing your Sophie. Hugs to you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking about you...some days are harder than others


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely understand! Some days are so hard, especially with your boys at the vet today. Lately have especially been missing Di. Boys are so much different than girls too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. Lots of memories today. She left such a hole....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, very familiar with sadness you feel. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Steph

I am sure that Sophie, Smooch and Snobear are all busy running and playing!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Steph, you know that I am right there with you.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not come on here as often as i used too but wanted to look you up to see how you are doing..i think of you and Sophie alot.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending hugs your way - I know how hard it is when they leave us, but they also leave us with so many other happy memories and it is these that we need to try and focus on.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sending hugs and i know how much you miss Sophie and hard it is like Goldensmum said we have to try and think of the good and funny times we had with them.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have just read Sophie's story and I am so very sorry for you. We lost Daisy age 3 aswell, it's just heartbreaking when they are young. We miss our girl more than words can say, and can see how much you're missing Sophie too. I'm sure they've found each other at the bridge and are having lots of fun playing together!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes me so sad to read some of these posts where they have gone wayyy to young..Not fair so sorry


----------

